# Danny dyers deadliest men. Stephen French from liverpool



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Im just watching this show how on sky and want to hear from people from liverpool to see if this guy really was the guy he said he was. To me he is coming across as abit of an idiot TBH. I do understand that he was prob someone back in the day but how tough was he and was every cnut actully afraid of him.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Is this the taxman? Not watching it now but he rings a bell as a nasty fvcker in his day. I am from liverpool and i seem to remember my family and older cousins going on a bit about him. Not sure if he was a bit of an urban myth to a degree but he was certainly known.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

asc said:


> Is this the taxman? Not watching it now but he rings a bell as a nasty fvcker in his day. I am from liverpool and i seem to remember my family and older cousins going on a bit about him. Not sure if he was a bit of an urban myth to a degree but he was certainly known.


You thinking of a different guy


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

No idea about the french guy, although most of that type of person comes across as idiots imo, especially on shows where they need to come across as hard.

Danny Dyer goes through me on it though lol


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> You thinking of a different guy


I once tried reading this guys book. After reading about 5 pages of him saying how hard he was I decided I can't stand the bloke and stopped.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah he does come accross quite stupid but he has a genuine 5th dahn ranking in Shotokan Karate, taught by some VERY high up and respected martial artists amongst other things, back in the day when martial arts where rare and no one trained in them and they where pure and not watered down he would of been a very dangerous man. In the Danny Dyer program he comes across as stupid but I can't pass judgement as I've heard the show tell you what to say sometimes.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ye i know who your on about m8 but dont know him, he does come across as a tool, brags about how everyones after him because they fear him and shyt, ye right have a laugh


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

cult said:


> Im just watching this show how on sky and want to hear from people from liverpool to see if this guy really was the guy he said he was. To me he is coming across as abit of an idiot TBH. I do understand that he was prob someone back in the day but how tough was he and was every cnut actully afraid of him.


He's been shot that many times because he's been a cnut, doesn't he have to stay in one certain area of Merseyside because if he strayed off his own patch he'd be toast.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Watched the taxman once, couldnt help but think he was full of **** and a complete bell whiff. A cringe worthy watch.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Read his book couple of weeks ago (the devil) bloke does come off the sounding like a knob as do most in hard men books. He had close links 2 Curtis Warren.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm from Liverpool. Never heard of him. But then he wouldn't have dared mess with us choirboys.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> He had close links 2 Curtis Warren.


I read curtis's book, hes some guy alright! Dont think hes many years left to do to


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

that brain cockril is mental sniffed out his head in that program and the food he rams down is mental lol i thought it was a laff.

A proper boy who would have banged these daft fcukers is Lee Duffy from middlesbrough was killed in the 90z though,A few year ago i banged this bird in spain she was from that end when i asked her did you know the duffer(duffy)i could see fear in her face and then she smiled weirdly and said yeah everyone knew lee.

spoke to a few lads about him and his name is still well known.a good book about him called Viv Graham and Lee Duffy's Parallel Lives other lad from newcastle.

link-http://www.amazon.co.uk/Viv-Graham-Duffys-Parallel-Lives/dp/1902578201


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

cult said:


> I read curtis's book, hes some guy alright! Dont think hes many years left to do to


Cocky, that guy really does seem to be the real deal, a good read that book was.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I never understand these programmes, what do they actually prove ?

Oh and Dyer is a first class pr**k of the highest order...


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

If i was as dodgy as these make out to be the last thing id be doing is showing me face and letting the rozzers get onto me,must be some proper boys at home thinking what a knob lol

only decent guy i seen was was on that hard [email protected] was called Carlton Leach.funny thing abou that show was glenn ross was on it lol oh dear


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

cult said:


> I read curtis's book, hes some guy alright! Dont think hes many years left to do to


Started it myself recently but couldn't get into it might try giving another bash.


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Got to love the gangs of today on it slagging him off saying if they see him he'll get done in etc, yet they cover their face with balaclavas and hoods up lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Started it myself recently but couldn't get into it might try giving another bash.


It does take a while to get in to I must admit, good when it gets going though.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Speedway said:


> It does take a while to get in to I must admit, good when it gets going though.


It was all the history of Liverpool sh1t that bored me. Still got on kindle tho so might read after book I'm on now.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not really into the whole hard man thing, heard a seminar by Mad Frankie Fraser once which was cool, he was true old school lol. That was at a BB show as well...

The hard man image is all well and good but I'd rather try to be a good honest fella rather than always having to look over my shoulder like they will


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> I never understand these programmes, what do they actually prove ?
> 
> Oh and Dyer is a first class pr**k of the highest order...


Wait until you hear this then lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't really understand the point of the call is it meant to be just all a wind up.

He's a tw4t like lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant watch it Rap, it will mess up my Karma..


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

sniper83 said:


> that brain cockril is mental sniffed out his head in that program and the food he rams down is mental lol i thought it was a laff.
> 
> A proper boy who would have banged these daft fcukers is Lee Duffy from middlesbrough was killed in the 90z though,A few year ago i banged this bird in spain she was from that end when i asked her did you know the duffer(duffy)i could see fear in her face and then she smiled weirdly and said yeah everyone knew lee.
> 
> ...


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Ian'the machine'Freeman used to train us as lads in MMA many years ago and was known as a handy fcker in Sunderland however a Joe Freeman (no relation) who is also from there and owns a few scrapyards and is 10 stone wet through, however this guys reputation is of one evil bastard but you wont hear much of him!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

the way i see it, anyone who is still a man of men wont be seen dead with dyer, let alone have their face on national tv. bernard mahoney was on it at one point which says it all?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't understand these show's either. Kate Kray's one was just was just as bizarre, then the Ross Kemp series. I didn't get any of it.

And Danny Dyer is the biggest pr**k of them all.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

My family are all Liverpudlians, my old man grew up just down the road from Toxteth, Reckons the Frenchman was a very hand fella back in the day.

To take the doors in Liverpool at a time where 'ethnic minorties' where not 'supposed' to come into the city cant be no easy thing!

Love how people are quick to judge......vast majority of the time its the tv producers which make you look like knobs by wanting you to do/say certain things.

IMO Geoff Thompson is one of the guys who doesnt get mentioned enough when your ppl talk about 'tough guys' no ego or anything!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

chilli said:


> I'm from Liverpool. Never heard of him. But then he wouldn't have dared mess with us* choirboys.*


Explain? 



matt p said:


> My family are all Liverpudlians, my old man grew up just down the road from Toxteth, Reckons the Frenchman was a very hand fella back in the day.
> 
> To take the doors in Liverpool at a time where 'ethnic minorties' where not 'supposed' to come into the city cant be no easy thing!
> 
> ...


First person I mention to people, and he is a true "tough guy" since he is humble, and gives people a chance and doesn't just go around being a d1ck. Been to one of his seminars and he is a terrific guy


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

none of them can ever live up to 'wor moaty


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BoxerJay said:


> Explain?
> 
> First person I mention to people, and he is a true "tough guy" since he is humble, and gives people a chance and doesn't just go around being a d1ck. Been to one of his seminars and he is a terrific guy


Joke. Choirboys aren't very tough.


----------



## LFCTH (Apr 18, 2012)

STEVEN FRENCH IS NOT TO BE MESSED WITH TRUST ME


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LFCTH said:


> STEVEN FRENCH IS NOT TO BE MESSED WITH TRUST ME


Convinced me


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Most of them talk sh1te, that carlton leach is a complete w4nker and wasnt ever a big deal, he just knew a few people thats all, even those essex boys that got shot in the range rover werent as big as people made out..after all they did get killed for acting like planks, the real tough man imo is lenny mclean...been told alot about an irish guy called paddy monahgan too...apprently hes got a book so ill have to grab that.


----------



## slystallone (Oct 12, 2012)

This episode of Deadlist men below is about Bradley Welsh (Part 1/5) Was part of the Hibs Capital city service and ran lot of the doors back in the 90s.... runs a boxing gym now in Holyrood Edinburgh... Trained me for a bit when I was up there...Very good trainer !!





Worth a watch!


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

All a load of bollox. Couldn't give a fook how ard joe whoever is. Most are boneheaded muppets.

If they're so great, why have most if them spent the majority of their adult lives in prison?

If you want to admire dodgy people, the ones who are doing a good job of being dodgy are the ones you never hear about who quietly go about their business are the ones who are getting it right.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Taxman is a term that has been used for many people, the term to tax someone, and people do it all the time, doormen tax ecstasy dealers in clubs, the guy in Liverpool was known as the taxman, he made it his business, acting like Homar off The Wire, The film Chopper, is about an Australian guy who taxed drug gangs.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Bartley Gorman was the man in his day even got a obituary in the times when he passed away

dyer is a total tool- **** actor



> If you want to admire dodgy people, the ones who are doing a good job of being dodgy are the ones you never hear about who quietly go about their business are the ones who are getting it right.


very true indeed


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

you can collect all danny dyers hard men stick them in Moscow and see how they get on - think of your roughest estates stick a Russian estate family in one and they will think it Butlins


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> I never understand these programmes, what do they actually prove ?
> 
> Oh and Dyer is a first class pr**k of the highest order...


Danny Dyer is a idiot


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Danny Dyer is a idiot


Don't let him hear you say that.. He'll pop one in your canister bruv


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> Don't let him hear you say that.. He'll pop one in your canister bruv


yes he learned how to fight at drama school I hope hes not a member on here


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> yes he learned how to fight at drama school I hope hes not a member on here


 :lol:

Live in fear mate


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ditz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Live in fear mate


I do I do those actors and thespians are known to be hard as


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder who would win in a fight between Alistair Overeem and the Stephen French dude...


----------



## FireAntJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Most of them talk sh1te, that carlton leach is a complete w4nker and wasnt ever a big deal, he just knew a few people thats all, even those essex boys that got shot in the range rover werent as big as people made out..after all they did get killed for acting like planks, the real tough man imo is lenny mclean...been told alot about an irish guy called paddy monahgan too...apprently hes got a book so ill have to grab that.


 I don't want to speak ill of the dead, and I didn't know the man personally, but by a lot of independent accounts Lenny McLean was a notorious bully. It's years since I read Lenny's book but if I recall correctly it essentially paints a picture of Lenny McLean as the hardest man in the history of the world ever. That is all well and good; I mean it was Lenny's book after all. However, it doesn't mention for instance that Cliff Field (http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=016601&cat=boxer) knocked Lenny out in a round or that Johnny Waldron (http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=416&cat=boxer) did the same, twice. In a book where you boast about your skills at combat leaving out facts like the ones I just mentioned make me doubt your honesty. In case you're wondering, Johnny Waldron is guy who lost his boxing license due to a damaged eye and went on the unlicensed circuit after that. Waldron's record as a pro-boxer was 9-1-2, with his only loss being to Dennis Andries (who went on to win the WBC World Light-Heavyweight Title). Frank Warren is actually Lenny's second cousin and got into the promotional business by promoting some of Lenny's unlicensed bouts. Below is what he said about Lenny in an interview in 2005. Yes, Warren is a boxing promoter and I wouldn't hold him up as a bastion of honesty. However, Lenny had been dead for years when Warren said this, and I really can't think of why he would have bothered lying about it. Also, Frank Warren is not exactly the only person to paint an unflattering picture of McLean. http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/general/boxing-frank-warren-quarter-of-a-century-of-fighting-his-corner-518679.html


> ...The few quid became a few more when he saw the potential of becoming an unlicensed boxing promoter, arranging fights for his second cousin Lenny McLean, who later loomed large and ferocious in the film Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. "He was a terrible bully, Lenny. One of the biggest bullies you will ever meet, always intimidating people. I had a couple of scrapes with him myself. "He used to say he'd had 3,000 fights, which was crap. He had 15 fights and lost five. Anyway, he came to see me after one of them and said, 'Can you make a rematch?' He was seriously unfit, so I got him a trainer, a guy who'd looked after Chris Finnegan, and made the rematch at the Rainbow, Finsbury Park. Lenny won and that's how it all started"...


----------

